# Northern Portugal scouting



## KrystynaB (3 mo ago)

Hello, we are planning to spend the coming 3 winter months (Dec, Jan, Feb) in Northern Portugal (coming from USA) and looking for expats in this area. We have Airbnb in Viana do Castello (is it Castello or Castelo, I see it both ways?) and will be staying mainly in this area.


----------

